# البرنامج الكيميائي Chemoffice ultra 2008 لكل مهندس كيميائي وكيميائي مهم جدا ؟؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (7 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا البرنامج والذي على كل مهندس كيميائي وكيميائي أمتلاكه لكي يساعده في كتابة أبحاثة ودروسه .........

Chemoffice ultra 2008
















البرنامج غني عن التعريف ويتميز بالمرونه وسهولة الأستخدام وقد قمت بعمل شرح لبعض مميزات البرنامج

حجم البرنامج 318 ميجا 

تم تقسيمه إلى أربع ملفات مضغوطه حجم كل ملف 79.5 ميجا ما عدا الأخير 74.6 ميجا

(يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج فك الضغط WINRAR)


وحتى يكون البرنامج كامل رفعت ايضاً مولد السيريال نمبر ( الكيجن )

وجميع الملفات مرفوعة على موقعين هما

III 4shared III






(روابط التحميل في نهاية الموضوع)

والأن وبعد تحميلك الملفات الأربع ستكون كما في الصورة التالية
(اتبع الشرح حتى تنجح عملية فك الضغط)






بالضغط على أيقونة التثبيت سيبدأ البرنامج باستخراج الملفات






سيطلب البرنامج ادخال معلوماتك والسيريال نمبر لتنشيط وتسجيل البرنامج
(هذه الخطوه تجاوزها حالياً كما في الصورة التالية)






ستظهر رسالة تفيدك بأن البرنامج غير منشط وستحتاج لتنشيطه عند أول تشغيل

وهذه هي الرسالة






و الأن اتبع الصور التاليه لتثبيت البرنامج
















بعد الضغط على Begin سيبدأ البرنامج بتثبيت الملفات 
وستكون عملية التثبيت روتينية بالضغط على Next والموافقه على كل شيء
مع العلم أن البرنامج سيستغرق وقت في التثبيت فعليكم بقليل من الصبر

بعد اكتمال التثبيت سيكون البرنامج في قائمة البرامج

في برنامج ChemOffice يوجد برنامج لكتابة المركبات و برنامج لعرض المركبات في الأبعاد الثلاثية 3D






عند تشغيل برنامج ChemDraw ستظهر رسالة التسجيل التي تخطيناها سابقاً

ولتسجيل البرنامج شغل مولد السيريال نمبر (الكيجن) واتبع الشرح التالي






والأن وبعد تسجيل البرنامج بنجاح هذا شرح مبسط للبرنامج











و أخيراً نصل إلى وصلات التحميل

روابط على

III 4shared II

http://www.4shared.com/file/96126045/ad9442f6/chemoffice2008part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/96126079/8f0f5d1e/chemoffice2008part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/96126059/bd393f9c/chemoffice2008part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/96126035/e2d5d431/chemoffice2008part4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/96144395/3f35bfc9/keygen_for_wwwbytocomcomvb.html







http://rapidshare.com/files/154876490/chemoffice2008.part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/154908141/chemoffice2008.part2.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/155054339/chemoffice2008.part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/155118675/chemoffice2008.part4.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/155159832/keygen.rar.html

روابط أخرى ومباشرة

http://media.cambridgesoft.com/cou110/cou1101.exe

http://rapidshare.com/files/197171541/crack.rar

الموضوع منقول عن الأخ يعن الله بن أحمد القرني ونقل لكي تعم الفائدة العلمية​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## correng (7 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## mnci (7 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز اخى الحبيب
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## salim khatem (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام علبكم ورحمة الله 
أخوكم salim khatem أريد كتب خاصة ب : extraction liquide-liquide des métaux lourds


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور وهذا الكتاب وأرجو أن يفيدك ولكن المشكلة ليس باللغة الأنكليزية وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ............

http://www.educnet.education.fr/rnchimie/gen_chim/rogriguez/extrac.pdf​


----------



## kema (10 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود رائع

جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (10 أبريل 2009)

الصراحة مهندس المحبة لا يستحق التميز لانه التميز اقل ما يمكن ان يوصف به ليس مجامله لكن كوني متابع الملتقى تجد مشاركاته غايه في الاهمية وذات نوعية عالية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك الله وشكرا على كلامك ياطيب وإن شاء الله المزيد من التقدم خدمة لأخواني في ملتقى لمهندسين العرب .........


----------



## karim86 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله عن هذا كل خير


----------



## kareena (18 أبريل 2010)

_مشكور على الطرح الرائع....._


----------



## mohammed RIRI (18 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله عليك
شكرا جزيلا وتقبل الله منك هذا المجهود
I use this programme but 2005 vrsion, now i want to use this versin 2008 .
thank you very much


----------

